# Hornhechtangeln im April ?



## BarschHunter09 (16. März 2014)

Hallo#h
Ich überlege in den Osterferien nach Holland zu fahren.Der Urlaub würde vom 14.04 - 20.04 gehen.
Nun meine Frage:  Lohnt es sich auf Hornhecht zu angeln ?(Habe gehört diesen beißen erst Mitte Mai) Auf welche Fischart würde sich es sonst lohnen ? Hering? 
Tut mir Leid für solche Fragen aber ich bin noch sehr unerfahren was Meeresfischen angeht, da ich erst 15 bin.#t 
Würde mich riesig über Antworten freuen :vik:


----------



## Stulle (16. März 2014)

*AW: Hornhechtangeln im April ?*

bei hornhecht hat es sich immer bewährt auf die rapsblüte zu achten ( da spreche ich aber von der deutschen/dänischen ostsee)


----------



## BarschHunter09 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Hornhechtangeln im April ?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort #6 
Wenn der Raps noch nicht blüht, sollte man es dann auf Hering probieren?


----------



## Stulle (16. März 2014)

*AW: Hornhechtangeln im April ?*

von hering, dazu noch in holland, hab ich keine ahnung sry #c


----------



## Plietischig (16. März 2014)

*AW: Hornhechtangeln im April ?*



BarschHunter09 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort #6
> Wenn der Raps noch nicht blüht, sollte man es dann auf Hering probieren?



Das ist ne alte Bauern, pardon ehr Anglerweisheit. 
Und nur ne grobe Orientierung. Man mag es kaum glauben, aber dem Hornhecht ist es tatsächlich schnuppe ob der Raps blüht oder nicht. Woher sollte er das auch wissen.

Und unglaublich, ich hab schon Hornhechte gefangen, da blühten keine Rapsfelder.. :q


----------



## BarschHunter09 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Hornhechtangeln im April ?*

Alles Klar :m 
danke für die Antworten :m
Welches Gerät würdet ihr empfehlen,wenn ich am O:mrt flexibel sein will?Gib es ein Gerät mit der ich Gut sowohl auf Hering als auch auf Hornis angeln kann ?


----------



## Plietischig (16. März 2014)

*AW: Hornhechtangeln im April ?*

Damit das Hornhechtangeln auch Drillspaß bietet nutzte ich eine Rute mit realem Wurfgewicht bis 20g. Das reicht für leichte Mefo-Blinker (und ich angel auch gerne mit Wobbler wie fx-9).
Länge 2,40m, macht sich beim Waten noch gut in Sachen Wurfweite, und bietet auch noch einfaches handling.

Bei Hering: Weiche Rute und ggf. Monofil, gegen chronisches Ausschlitzen. Wurfgewicht so in die Richtung 40g, notfalls auch mehr. Dem Hering wirds egal sein. Länge je nach Bedarf, muss man weit werfen oder reichen wenige Meter.

Gruß


----------



## rippi (18. März 2014)

*AW: Hornhechtangeln im April ?*

In Holland kann das aber durchaus anders sein, im Mai kommen Hornhechte dicht ans Land um zu laichen, d.h. du musst erstmal gucken ob die da überhaupt zu der Zeit sind wo du hin willst, aber ich nehme mal an die sind auch in der holländischen Nordsee fast überall. dann musst du gucken bzw. Mal hier sagen ob das eine Region ist mit Watt, weil dann würde ich es ausschließlich in einen Hafen Probieren, da Hornhechte zumindest nicht immer über reinen Sandgeund stehen. 
 Gleiches gilt für Hering, den solltest du nur im Hafen nachstellen, oder halt vom Boot.


----------



## Ted (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hornhechtangeln im April ?*

Schau mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260826&page=3
Da hast du Infos wie es mit Hering aussieht.
April ist erfahrungsgemäß etwas früh für Hornhecht, aber das Wasser ist dieses Jahr sehr früh warm. Vllt sind ja schon ein, zwei da.


----------



## BarschHunter09 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hornhechtangeln im April ?*

Hallo 
Danke nochmal für die Tipps.
Ich bin beim recherchieren auf ein Bericht gestoßen,welcher darauf hinweist,dass dasAngeln am Greevelingermeer und ihren Schleusen überfüllt wäre und dort des öfteren gewalttätige Angler angeln. Ich bin erst 15 und wollte fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht hat und ob er das angeln dort empfehlen kann.


----------

